# Steve Jobs health



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Cancer-stricken Apple boss Steve Jobs 'may have just six weeks to live' | Mail Online

have to say it's a sad thing if true. 

World will lose a brilliant innovator - 

but such a legacy...if only for Pixar alone let alone Apple.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

I don't know if he has only six weeks (some patients end up amazing doctors), but he's definitely ill, and very much so. Anyone who says otherwise is definitely in strong denial. I'd be inclined to believe, though, that his days are indeed numbered.


----------



## RageBoyz (Feb 9, 2011)

(RageBoys wife is typing since i cant get into my account on this forum )

Having worked with Breast Cancer activists years ago and spending a lot of time in chemo wards, a few weeks ago when I heard he had taken another leave of absence i was sure it had metastasized and although not a doctor, I dont doubt the reports that he only has a short time to live, although I think the number of 6 weeks is an educated guess but it could happen sooner or later.

What a shame! And hes still so young! 

Am I right in saying he is the one thats really responsible for Apples turnaround, with the iPod, iPhone, etc?
If so, wonder how this will affect Apple afterwards, if he is indeed the one with the most vision?

That said, I agree it is vile of the doctors to have offered a time line for his death, as one of the comments pointed out.

At this point, being as weak as he must be, it could be anytime.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

definitely sad. he's a father and husband first and foremost.

and he has been integral to the revival of Apple and Pixar.

Let's hope he's just getting checked up.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

The peppe who write and contribute to those types of articles are fvcking vultures. It's disgusting


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

We all just have a matter of time. 

Reports that he has "just 6 weeks" based on the National Enquirer are silly, and very disrespectful IMO.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2011)

ehMax said:


> We all just have a matter of time.
> 
> Reports that he has "just 6 weeks" based on the National Enquirer are silly, and very disrespectful IMO.


That's their MO for pretty much everything they print :/ I agree.


----------



## RageBoyz (Feb 9, 2011)

I'd like to say that it is vile for it is BUT these magazines wouldn't be writing them if people weren't buying their products.
If they aren't writing this about Steve Jobs, it is Michael Douglas, or as they did in Patrick Swayzes case.
In fact I think it was Patrick Swayze that kept replying to them that they weren't necessarily true but the National Enquirer was right and he ended up dying roughly around the time given.

Its one of the downsides of being a celebrity.
Naturally people here might be upset because it is Steve Jobs but likely didn't notice or care about the reports featured on Douglas, Swayze, or the ones now predicting Liz Taylors passing ( which I noticed in line at a supermarket today )


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Lars said:


> I don't know if he has only six weeks (some patients end up amazing doctors), but he's definitely ill, and very much so. Anyone who says otherwise is definitely in strong denial. I'd be inclined to believe, though, that his days are indeed numbered.


All of our days are numbered. Steve could get hit by a bus tomorrow, and so could you or I. He has already left quite a legacy in the tech world and business world, and he is doing the right thing by taking a leave, though I don't know how much actual rest he's getting. Some people are workaholics to the end. I wish him well, I have the greatest respect for the man, and if his time comes, I wish him a happy repose.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Steve is meeting with Obama, Mark Zuckerberg from Facebook, and Eric Schmidt from Google on Thursday. Doesn't sound like a guy on his deathbed.


----------



## RageBoyz (Feb 9, 2011)

Hopefully he will rebound.
One being active doesn't prove or disprove the article.

Swayze who had the same cancer if I remember, was active up until the day before he died.
My father-in-law was given a few weeks to live with lung cancer and through pain and discomfort went into his company every day and on the morning of his passing, was showering before getting dressed. As he stepped out to dry himself, he was felled by a major heart attack, brought on by the illness. Many who die of cancer dont die of the actual disease itself but of the organs shutting down in their body. At least that is my understanding of it.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

It's a bit refreshing to read that he'll be meeting with some of the other greats and the US pres tomorrow.

http://www.appleinsider.com/article...to_meet_with_president_obama_on_thursday.html

To bad 'the mayor' has to leave SF so early and miss out on any invitation.

But other than the other and often disgusting tabloid type gossip which I avoid, ie: any top news = $$$, some of the 'qualified' info doesn't sound too promising.

And what member here actually knows when their day will actually come?? Not if but when seems to ring a bell... All a Nature call.


----------



## steviewhy (Oct 21, 2010)

I've lost quite a few friends and family to cancer and wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy. If he really is in his last days I hope it's sooner rather than later and that he goes as peacefully as possible.


----------



## Digikid (Jun 22, 2010)

steviewhy said:


> I've lost quite a few friends and family to cancer and wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy. If he really is in his last days I hope it's sooner rather than later and that he goes as peacefully as possible.


I agree. This is why I participate in Cops for Cancer and the Terry Fox Run every chance I get.

Life goes on though......I hope that Steve does not have Cancer again though.


----------



## equisol (Jan 12, 2008)

Steve is still here with us and still contributes to the legacy of Apple. Lets not join in with these rumors but support his endeavors


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

ehMax said:


> Steve is meeting with Obama, Mark Zuckerberg from Facebook, and Eric Schmidt from Google on Thursday. Doesn't sound like a guy on his deathbed.


Some people are workaholics until their last day - his meeting doesn't say that much.


----------



## flowin (Feb 17, 2011)

I wonder is Apple has any young geniuses waiting in the wings that can have even half the vision Steve Jobs had. Hopefully they can find two of those guys


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Lars said:


> Some people are workaholics until their last day - his meeting doesn't say that much.


Charles Schultz is said to have died while working at his drawing table.

That said, I'm surprised that anyone would consider an article from The National Enquirer as anything but tabloid fodder. These guys are the (de)evolutionary step between TMZ and The Weekly World News.


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

The doctors who are being quoted in this aren't qualified to diagnose anyone's cancer in an office visit, let alone from a photo. For a little sanity, see this link:

Not all doctors are created equal


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Lars said:


> Some people are workaholics until their last day - his meeting doesn't say that much.


He also this week began demolition of a home that he has owned since 1985, with plans of building a new one. Either his builders are super quick or Steve is planning to be around for a while.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

MannyP Design said:


> That said, I'm surprised that anyone would consider an article from The National Enquirer as anything but tabloid fodder. These guys are the (de)evolutionary step between TMZ and The Weekly World News.


Surprisingly enough, the Enquirer quite often is the first to break celebrity stories. They may not always have all the facts straight but they are often fairly accurate with the overall gist of their stories.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Incredible as it is to believe, the NE was nominated last year for a Pulitzer (but did not win).

I also have little faith in their photo department... a little bit of photoshop here and there, and Steve could be a zombie.

Beyond this comment, I refuse to speculate or participate in any thread regarding Steve's health. He deserves his privacy.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

*Perhaps a interesting development*

This maybe an interesting development

Jobs meeting Obama to discuss technology


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

I like what digitaltrend had to say:



> The only possible reason to believe this story is because the National Enquirer was right at least one time, when it reported that former presidential candidate John Edwards was having an affair. He indeed was.
> 
> This story, on the other hand, lacks any real authority. That doesn’t mean it’s not true, of course. But it does mean we can still hope, for the sake of Steve Jobs and his family — and potentially the future of Apple Inc. — that they’ve got it wrong once again. Fingers crossed.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

> Also at the meeting will be Mark Zuckerberg, the founder of Facebook, and Eric Schmidt, the CEO of Google.


-from that jobs/obama article

what would you pay to be a fly on the wall at that little sit-down eh?


----------



## Digikid (Jun 22, 2010)

Wait...this is from the *National Enquirer*??????

What a miserable excuse for a newspaper.

/thread due to crappy newspaper rumors.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Digikid said:


> Wait...this is from the *National Enquirer*??????
> 
> What a miserable excuse for a newspaper.
> 
> /thread due to crappy newspaper rumors.


It's not a newspaper it is a "tabloid/rag" which unfortunately more and more online and print publications are beginning to resemble, i.e. more and more speculation, rumour and innuendo than real journalism... you know fact checking and such before releasing a "story".

Actually that isn't quite right, most of what we hear, read and see these days *are* "stories"/opinion/commentary/hearsay and not actual journalism.

Ironically it is the internet that is largely to blame as the "immediacy" of "news" means that getting a story "out there" is paramount, regardless of whether or not it is factually correct or true....

Sigh, such are the times we live in...

I suspect SINC can relate...


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2011)

What surprises me (although it shouldn't) is that the Toronto Sun reprinted this tripe -- even citing that it came from the National Enquirer. I guess it shouldn't surprise me ... but it does. Journalism certainly isn't what it used to be ... there used to be things like fact checking and pride involved (along with editors!)

Steve Jobs reportedly 'close to terminal' | World | News | Toronto Sun


----------



## RageBoyz (Feb 9, 2011)

> Actually that isn't quite right, most of what we hear, read and see these days are "stories"/opinion/commentary/hearsay and not actual journalism.


True! 100%

I am not a share holder but if I were, I might want Apple to step forward and squash these rumours now.
If they are able to do so.

The National Enquire doesn't need a record of being right or wrong. Unfortunately this type of cancer so far has always been terminal. Very rarely do patients ever live 5 years after being diagnosed. I am not aware off hand when he became ill with it but if it has been in the 2-3 year area, along with him stepping down from Apple, and then being seen in a treatment hospital, I think its unfortunately safe to guess that he doesn't have a lot of time left.
Where they cant be sure, is in saying he has 6 weeks only.

One of the most insidious side effects of cancers are that often a patient rebounds for so long that those around him begin to forget he was ever truly ill and slide into a false sense of security about their loved ones "recovered good" health. Quite often that person is not bed bound as the movies would suggest but functions as well as can be up until a day or two before death when suddenly, within hours, it all completely turns around for the worst causing them to be shocked for a second time.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

RageBoyz said:


> True! 100%
> 
> I am not a share holder but if I were, I might want Apple to step forward and squash these rumours now.
> If they are able to do so.
> ...


+1 - well put.


----------



## Digikid (Jun 22, 2010)

RageBoyz said:


> True! 100%
> 
> I am not a share holder but if I were, I might want Apple to step forward and squash these rumours now.
> If they are able to do so.
> ...


Well put!


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

andreww said:


> Surprisingly enough, the Enquirer quite often is the first to break celebrity stories. They may not always have all the facts straight but they are often fairly accurate with the overall gist of their stories.


Yeah, and broken clock is right twice a day. 

The gist of this article is so vague that anyone could have written it.



mguertin said:


> What surprises me (although it shouldn't) is that the Toronto Sun reprinted this tripe -- even citing that it came from the National Enquirer. I guess it shouldn't surprise me ... but it does. Journalism certainly isn't what it used to be ... there used to be things like fact checking and pride involved (along with editors!)
> 
> Steve Jobs reportedly 'close to terminal' | World | News | Toronto Sun


What surprises me is that MacDoc actually linked to this article after having read it. 

Besides, we all know TMZ is _the_ place to get the latest and hottest gossip. :lmao:


----------



## sammy (Oct 12, 2002)

I hate to admit I've read any of this "news" but I have. Jalopnik posted a clever observation that the NE photos show "steve" getting into a 90's Honda civic at the clinic, not his famous silver Mercedes. I also noted it was a jacket, not turtleneck this person is wearing, FWIW.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Well, if Little Stevie was well enough to meet with Messrs. Obama, Zuckerberg, and Schmidt yesterday, I guess he can't be too badly off.


----------



## xorpion (Jul 26, 2002)

P021711PS-0705 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Can't even count the number of times I am surprised to later learn someone is alive, after seeing their imminent death touted on the Enquirers front page at the supermarket checkout.


----------



## K2ACP (Sep 11, 2010)

1. Didn't Jobs have his cancer cured a few years ago?
2. It was never stated that this was a medical leave. 
He's probably taking a break from it all in his Palo Alto home and taking time to think out Apple's battle plan (against MS and Google) and recovering from his weight loss
3. This "news" was from the National Inquirer 
I deduce that Jobs will be with us with for many more years.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

K2ACP said:


> 1. Didn't Jobs have his cancer cured a few years ago?
> 2. It was never stated that this was a medical leave.
> He's probably taking a break from it all in his Palo Alto home and taking time to think out Apple's battle plan (against MS and Google) and recovering from his weight loss
> 3. This "news" was from the National Inquirer
> I deduce that Jobs will be with us with for many more years.


I doubt the man is taking a break from it all--he's a workaholic. He probably should be taking a break, and as I recall, I think health reasons were strongly hinted at. Most cancer survivors get a reprieve, not a total pardon. Couple that with a liver transplant, and I imagine Steve knows he's living on borrowed time. Perhaps that's why he's trying to get so much accomplished while he can, even from home. At some point he's got to trust that his people were well chosen and will still be able to run the business after he's gone. Apple is many people with one vision.


----------



## RageBoyz (Feb 9, 2011)

> 1. Didn't Jobs have his cancer cured a few years ago?


Its well known unfortunately that the type of cancer he has is always fatal.
Patients are never given more than 5 years at the very most.

Patrick Swayze tried very hard to convince the public that he was going to be the one that beat the odds and made it past 5 years but I seem to recall offhand that he passed away at the 3 1/2 year mark.
He too was working up to the very end.

I am sorry the man is ill but I am surprised at the number of people in denial here about the fatality rate of this kind of cancer.


----------



## RageBoyz (Feb 9, 2011)

By no means am I trying to be morbid. Who knows?

Perhaps I am older than many here and quite comfortable with the idea that we do all die and the cycle continues.
As it was meant to do!


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

RageBoyz said:


> Its well known unfortunately that the type of cancer he has is always fatal.
> Patients are never given more than 5 years at the very most.
> 
> Patrick Swayze tried very hard to convince the public that he was going to be the one that beat the odds and made it past 5 years but I seem to recall offhand that he passed away at the 3 1/2 year mark.
> ...


Jobs has/had a different type of pancreatic cancer.

From August 2004:



> "I have some personal news that I need to share with you, and I wanted you to hear it directly from me,'' Jobs said in the message, which he sent from his hospital bed. "I had a very rare form of pancreatic cancer called an islet cell neuroendocrine tumor, which represents about 1 percent of the total cases of pancreatic cancer diagnosed each year, and can be cured by surgical removal if diagnosed in time (mine was). I will not require any chemotherapy or radiation treatments.''
> 
> According to the National Cancer Institute's Web site, islet tumors are part of a "highly treatable and often curable collection of cancers.''
> 
> ...


Apple's Jobs has cancerous tumor removed / He'll take a month off to recuperate


Bottom line: the reason for his current leave has not been disclosed.


----------



## RageBoyz (Feb 9, 2011)

Thats good to know. I had read on boards he had the same type as Swayze but those were comments by posters where as this article you are referring to I will assume has more validity to it.
Good to know.

I wasn't aware this took place as far back as 2004.
I thought he had only been diagnosed in the past couple of years?
Its his tremendous weight loss and a certain look i see in his photos that led me to believe he had likely only been diagnosed in the past couple of years......

In any event......................now you tell me this, I am even more surprised Apple has not released a statement to the contrary!
One could speculate easily as to why that might be.

IF in deed he isn't ill as most here seem to feel, its not very clever of Apple to not come forward with denials.

I've spent a lot of time in chemo wards and there is a certain unmistakable aura a person gets when they are very ill.
My intention is not to anger anyone and I apologize if I do but I look at his photos and I keep being taken back to the look I have seen countless times.
I used to spend a lot of time talking with people very ill with either breast cancer and prostate cancer. Often people had reached a point where they no longer wanted to undergo more rounds of chemo and wanted to live out the remaining time they had, comfortably at home surrounded by family. Yet, often their families would not accept this and would tell them to keep fighting.
Naturally, this created a lot of stress for the person as they dont wish to be seen as a quitter nor hurt their loved ones but you know.....people become tired and they also gain a sense of peace about dying.
Many times, those people chose me to speak to. Or rather, they needed someone to listen to them, to hear them out, to let them know that it was ok to let go and important that they not feel guilty and do what they needed to do for themselves. Too many lose friends when they are that ill. People cant look at them, or brush them off if they try to talk and tell them they are being silly and are going to be ok.
They need someone to accept that they aren't going to live and that it is ok to die........and its very difficult for some of these people to find someone to talk to.
Hence, why I am very familiar with a certain look i am thinking of now.


I hope I am wrong about Steve Jobs. I really do........but looking at him keeps reminding me of the time I spent with all of those people ;-(


In any event, I am less focused on his illness than I am surprised at how much people dont want to accept that the news might be true.
In my case it further makes me understand why so many of those patients needed someone to talk to that could accept their passing.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

He may or may not be on his deathbed, but you really just do not know and cannot know.

No matter how much experience you have with cancer patients, you still can't give a prognosis based on an "aura" you believe you see in a photo.

Likewise, the doctors who go on the record with a diagnosis or prognosis based on photos are going way out on a limb and doing a terrible disservice to their profession. I accept that doctors, like anyone else, will speculate behind closed doors and off the record. But it's profoundly unethical for them to pretend they can make a "diagnosis" without examining the patient or even seeing him in person.

As for Apple's lack of denials or any info at all... right or wrong, wise or foolish, that's the way Apple does things. The very same happened a couple of years ago with Jobs' liver transplant. I don't remember for sure, but I believe in 2004 Apple was very sparing with information until after his surgery. So this time around, I don't think we can read anything into the silence, on way or another.

I realize Steve Jobs isn't an athlete in his mid-20s, but do you remember when Saku Koivu had cancer? At that time there were newspaper articles quoting doctors (who had not actually examined the man) as saying the prognosis was very, very grim. Rumours apparently coming out of the local medical community gave him weeks or months to live. That was a decade ago, and he's still playing in the NHL. The lesson: take long-distance diagnoses and rumours with a big grain of salt.


----------



## RageBoyz (Feb 9, 2011)

Sure the doctors did a diservice IF in fact they really did say what they have been accused of saying? A paper like the Enquirer is quite likely able to put words in anyones mouth or twist something they have said. Whose to say what they really said?

It makes absolutely no sense for Apple to remain silent.
They likely weren't able to say anything until after the liver transplant for they likely didn't know how it was going to go.
In any event, I am not a shareholder so it is not my concern but I would be curious as to how some of the larger shareholders do feel about Apple remaining silent.
Its not as if he is the CEO of HP.
This is Apple and its image is very tied up in Steve Jobs.
In fact I feel great empathy for the man if he really is ill for thats an added pressure someone does not need if they are indeed ill.

Sorry, I dont know who Saku Koivu is? *edit* sorry I see now, a hockey player but am not familiar with him or the story.

Of course, anything said is generalized.
Should the National Enquirer morally have gone ahead and printed this article?
Id like to say no but people are who they are and denying it doesn't alter the reality that this is newsworthy and everyone will have an opinion or two.

I would not come out and say to the National Enquire that due to my limited experience with Cancer that I feel the man is very ill.
This board is not the National Enquire and i did not release the news.
My feelings that the man is truly ill are as valid as anyone who feels he really is not.
The difference being that no one likes to hear bad news, even if it is speculative at this point


That said again, of course, these are generalized comments.
I had a very good friend call me on my cell a couple of years ago to tell me he had a form of Hodgkins that my father died of which is inoperable and untreatable in 99.9% of the cases.
He was fortunate in that he lived 10 miles from the 2 top oncologists using new experimental treatments previousy unheard of and was accepted as a patient.
He himself did not expect to survive a 2 year period.
But as it turned out this new treatment did in deed work.
The irony?
3 years later, the doctors declared him as cancer free as they could for a 3 year mark, rather than the usual 5 year ruler.
1 year later, while being checked much more closely than the average person, they discovered a very deadly form of skin cancer that is usually fatal as well but because he was a cancer survivor, and was being checked every few months from head to toe they caught it in its earliest stages when it is a type that rarely is.
Today he is very well and grateful for the first bout of cancer for had he not been ill the first time, they never woud have found it the second time.

Plus I think we are all more than familiar with Ronnie Hawkins miraculous recovery.

I am saying this as a means to say that obviously any comments made are generalized.

In any event, there is no point in debating it as we have all done for 5 pages now but the reality is that he may very well be ill and IF that is the case then people should not be shocked at him potentially being that ill as they appear to be here in this thread.

And contrary to speculation that Apple just does not share information, I believe they dont share it when they either dont know what to offer, dont have good news to counteract the gossip OR dont want to get into a rut of having to announce updates every few weeks or months. They would likely have a good reason I would suspect if they feared having to do that every so often.

Anyhow, hopefully we dont have to revisit this thread a short time from now or be shocked if the worst does happen.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

I won't be shocked if the worst happens. But I won't be as shocked as some people will be if he recovers. I just don't think I have enough information to know how this is going to play out.

And I don't have a problem with ordinary people speculating, as long as they realize that's all they're doing. You believe he's very ill? I understand that, and I understand why you believe that even if personally I think you can't have enough info to reach that conclusion... but in any case it's strictly speculation at this point. You realize that, and that's cool.

But I draw the line at doctors talking to media as if they know something when they don't, giving "expert opinions" based on photos and the like. If contacted by a reporter for the Enquirer or anybody else, they always have the option to zip it. Misquoted, words twisted? I'm sure the denials and clarifications are out there if so.

BTW, I remember a thread here from around the time of the second medical leave a couple of years ago. Some people were just as certain as you seem to be today that Steve Jobs was on death's door. I'll see if I can find it... might be interesting.



> It makes absolutely no sense for Apple to remain silent.


All kinds of people have said that about Apple for years, in various contexts, from Steve Jobs' health to product roadmaps. Nevertheless, Apple always has carefully doled out information at its own pace, in its own way. Sometimes they do it in the form of leaks to the Wall Street Journal.

If the WSJ were to print an article about Jobs' health quoting a well-placed anonymous source, I would take that as more reliable than a 100-page photo spread in the Enquirer.


----------



## RageBoyz (Feb 9, 2011)

No you dont sound as if you would be shocked but others certainly do.

Yes, if you can dig up that thread it would be interesting if not amusing to compare it to comments I and/or others have made.
However, I would want to see photos of him from that period.
I am afraid I dont follow the news about him so I dont remember any photos from that time but I dont seem to recall ever seeing any that have him with such a rapid weight loss and other visual signs I have seen before too many times which partially caused me to speculate as I have done.

I am not disagreeing with you one bit about doctors doing what you are saying that they did. i agree and feel it is rather disgusting if they did in deed say what the Enquirer claims.

But what i find interesting is that so many, including yourself, are assuming that the doctors said exactly what the National Enquirer has "quoted" them as saying.........so no one seems willing to disbelieve the Enquirer there but are extremely distrusting of anything else they claim.

My point being, IF they are as untrustworthy as people say they are, then they could be as equally untrustworthy when quoting these doctors.
Also what I am trying to show is that we dont know for sure that these doctors did say those things OR knew they were saying them to a paper.
Perhaps they were shown some photos by a reporter claiming to be someone else....who knows who they thought they were talking to OR how these comments came up.....they made a comment and next thing they knew they were quoted by the Enquirer.
But most importantly is that one cant distrust them in one area but then claim full trust in another.

For all we know, a doctor is shown a photo of a man that he has been told has pancreatic cancer without specifying which one he has and this doctor sees a man with obvious weight loss and is told he was diagnosed a few years ago. The doctor can easily say if it were up to him he might guess that the man has 6 weeks or so to live, never once knowing he is indeed speaking to a reporter from the Enquirer that is about to quote him in the paper.
My point is just that we dont know....................just as we dont know if he is ill or not.
We may "think" we have an idea but we dont really know.................

But in that event, a quote I love which has some bearing here to some degree:



> Nobody believes the official spokesman, but everybody trusts an unidentified source



I agree with you insofar as your believe that an anonymous source this time might be more reliable than the Enquirer but I would suggest that is not the norm in such cases


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

I thought and understood that Doctors still honoured and upheld their Hippocratic Oath and that the concept of "doctor-patient confidentiality" was still used.

Until that changes, God forbid NOT!!! - everthing and all published info and/or opinions are just nothing more than rumours and speculations.

And not to take the rumours and speculations too lightly, but if I was a "rag writer' I could start some big spectular article about a computer's hard dive containing all kinds of private info for millions of people that was about to die and I wouldn't be wrong.

I get the feeling that some writers are doing the same thing with the Apple/Jobs stories.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

RageBoyz said:


> Yes, if you can dig up that thread it would be interesting if not amusing to compare it to comments I and/or others have made.
> However, I would want to see photos of him from that period.


I don't think this was the particular thread I had in mind, but it is very interesting. It's from 2 1/2 years ago, which was one year before SJ had his liver transplant, so it seems the people speculating that time were not completely out of line. There are photos. I'd say the most interesting posts are toward the end (there is also lots of juvenile rubbish toward the beginning).

http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/65608-steve-you-ok.html



> For all we know, a doctor is shown a photo of a man that he has been told has pancreatic cancer without specifying which one he has and this doctor sees a man with obvious weight loss and is told he was diagnosed a few years ago. The doctor can easily say if it were up to him he might guess that the man has 6 weeks or so to live, never once knowing he is indeed speaking to a reporter from the Enquirer that is about to quote him in the paper.


To say something like that to an unknown person (an "undercover" reporter) is to my mind just as unethical as knowingly saying something like that to a person who says flat out they're a reporter for the Enquirer, here's a picture of Steve Jobs, how long has he got?

A doctor watching a recent Jobs keynote might say "gee, he looks bad" in the privacy of his own home, and I'd have no problem with that. To say so to someone you don't know (the only way the trick you describe can work) is a completely different story.

Again, if any of these people were tricked or misquoted, show me a denial.



> My point is just that we dont know....................just as we dont know if he is ill or not.
> We may "think" we have an idea but we dont really know.................


Well, that's my point too.



> I agree with you insofar as your believe that an anonymous source this time might be more reliable than the Enquirer but I would suggest that is not the norm in such cases


It is the norm with Apple. It's been pretty convincingly shown that when Apple wants to get something sensitive out without making an official announcement, they have one or two trusted WSJ reporters they contact quietly and "anonymously". The WSJ is a highly respected publication, so it doesn't run a story if the editors are unsure about its veracity. So when an Apple "rumour" pops up there, you can pretty much take it to the bank.

I'm not saying I think this is a good or right thing to do, just that it has been done several times.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

What we know for sure is that he is taking a leave of absence to "focus on his health", that is what it said in the memo.

Beyond that everything else is speculation. Shareholders, who should know his health history if they are doing their own due diligence, will have to take that into consideration regarding their financial interest in the company.


----------



## Snowy (Dec 13, 2008)

As far as what the general public and especially what the shareholders are perceiving, check out the volume of shares sold off yesterday. It was double the usual volume and went down about 2-3 %. 
Hopefully this is a trend that will not continue.

I had shares and sold them a couple of weeks ago. I don't like all of the rumors and no hard facts about SJ health.

I wish him only the best and hope he will be around for many years to come, but from the photos of recent, I don't think he is too healthy.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

It's a fairly understandable chain of progression given that it IS public knowledge that Steve had a liver transplant.


----------



## RageBoyz (Feb 9, 2011)

I just looked at that thread from 2 years ago I was told to view. The photo shown there is not one of a man about to die yet some were concerned.
Looking at the photo in 2008 I see a man who has lost some weight but I am guessing it was less to do with Cancer and more to do with a healthier diet if he is on a macrobiotic diet as some have said?


In fact in that photo he reminds me of a runner.
There isn't any of that look I have seen with terminally ill cancer patients.
Not in the 2008 photo that i just looked at it.
In fact, I think hes a rather good looking man as he gets older... 

And thats not said in hindsight.

There is no disguising the photos released last week, unfortunately!!!


----------



## RageBoyz (Feb 9, 2011)

> As far as what the general public and especially what the shareholders are perceiving, check out the volume of shares sold off yesterday. It was double the usual volume and went down about 2-3 %.
> Hopefully this is a trend that will not continue.
> 
> I had shares and sold them a couple of weeks ago. I don't like all of the rumors and no hard facts about SJ health.



Any idea how what happened with the shares in 2008 after the release of the photo I speak of in 2008?
On this page?
http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/65608-steve-you-ok-3.html

( again I say he looked quite healthy in this photo despite what he was battling at the time )


----------



## Snowy (Dec 13, 2008)

RageBoyz said:


> Any idea how what happened with the shares in 2008 after the release of the photo I speak of in 2008?
> On this page?
> http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/65608-steve-you-ok-3.html
> 
> ( again I say he looked quite healthy in this photo despite what he was battling at the time )


Check out this link....Apple Inc. Stock Chart | AAPL Interactive Chart - Yahoo! Finance

The shares were about $139 in June 09' and now are around $349. That's a 150 % return from then to now. I don't think that the shares will do as good over the next couple of years, but who knows? They may even do better. All I know is that my investment did great.
My question is what if SJ isn't around. Can the remaining big boys at Apple fill Steve's shoes?


----------



## RageBoyz (Feb 9, 2011)

That stock jump was likely due to the arrival of the iPad and the iPhone 3Gs if not iPhone 4 so I am not really surprised. Or, at least I am assuming so but there might be more to it??? 

Aside from the iPhone Nano which I keep hearing about which might bring to Apple a core of users that would not have purchased the full iphone I am not sure Id be holding on to a stock portfolio but then I am stock holder do dont take my advice


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

iPhone Nano is an urban myth. The firm factor is already ideal. Why would you want a smaller screen for typing? And kids who prefer to text or not going to want something voice-activated.


----------



## RageBoyz (Feb 9, 2011)

I hadn't really given it any thought as i am an iphone 4 owner and a nano if they were to have made one wasn't on my mind but i have seen so many blogs talk about it.

That said, your comments make sense so i wont be surprised never to see one on the market


----------



## K2ACP (Sep 11, 2010)

RageBoyz said:


> Its well known unfortunately that the type of cancer he has is always fatal.
> Patients are never given more than 5 years at the very most.
> 
> Patrick Swayze tried very hard to convince the public that he was going to be the one that beat the odds and made it past 5 years but I seem to recall offhand that he passed away at the 3 1/2 year mark.
> ...


Yes, but did the liver transplant not get rid of all the cancerous cells?

Also, if SJ dies would it not be awesome if the Woz took the reigns? It's not unlikely and I'm positive he would, after all he founded Apple.


----------



## Digikid (Jun 22, 2010)

Going to be perfectly blunt here ppl....

If he dies THEN HE DIES. That is called LIFE! It is best not to speculate and just move on. What happens happens.


----------



## RageBoyz (Feb 9, 2011)

Photos of Job with Obama at Dinner ( not that i think it is much of a photo )


----------



## RageBoyz (Feb 9, 2011)

........


----------



## RageBoyz (Feb 9, 2011)

Snowy said:


> Check out this link....Apple Inc. Stock Chart | AAPL Interactive Chart - Yahoo! Finance
> 
> The shares were about $139 in June 09' and now are around $349. That's a 150 % return from then to now. I don't think that the shares will do as good over the next couple of years, but who knows? They may even do better. All I know is that my investment did great.
> My question is what if SJ isn't around. Can the remaining big boys at Apple fill Steve's shoes?



Quite a bit about this here:
Steve Jobs' medical leave: Will Apple suffer without him? - The Week

Apparently the fellow that took care of the operations the two other times, will be taking care of it again and according to an article at that Url Apple thrived both times


( not a website I would normally read but was looking up some anti Semitic rant info i was trying to find out about and stumbled upon those articles in my search, at this URL)


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

RageBoyz said:


> ........


Reminds me of The Last Supper.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

RageBoyz said:


> Apparently the fellow that took care of the operations the two other times, will be taking care of it again and according to an article at that Url Apple thrived both times


His name is Tim Cook. Cook is COO, and has been CEO temporarily in the past while Jobs was away.




K2ACP said:


> Also, if SJ dies would it not be awesome if the Woz took the reigns? It's not unlikely and I'm positive he would, after all he founded Apple.


While WOZ is a nice guy and a great engineer, you don't want him as the head of Apple, he's not a business leader.


----------



## Digikid (Jun 22, 2010)

fjnmusic said:


> Reminds me of The Last Supper.


*ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!* :lmao:


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

MacDoc said:


> It's a fairly understandable chain of progression given that it IS public knowledge that Steve had a liver transplant.


And that just about sums up ALL of the publicly divulged facts of the matter.

AFAIK there's never even been an official statement on why he had the liver transplant. The natural tendency is to assume it was related to the 2004 cancer, but that's still just speculation no matter how reasonable it may be. 

Anyone who's actually said anything about this has been speculating based on a pretty small set of facts, because all the people with more substantial facts are staying mum.

If some people can look at a picture of a skinny man's ass and conclude Steve Jobs has six weeks to live, others could just as easily conclude that because he proceeded with the demolition of his old house, he fully expects to live long enough to enjoy the new house he's planning to build on the site. 

Both are extremely weak arguments, but IMHO the second argument has a stronger basis in fact than the first.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Steve Jobs on life and death...*





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## RageBoyz (Feb 9, 2011)

Video of him leaving the Cancer Clinic;

Sorry, no doubt after watching this how weak, thin and unwell he is ;-(

Steve Jobs health getting down (video)




> We've just been tipped off by a latest video shows that Steve Job's health is terribly down. It's not the same body that was full of energy specially during the media events and announcement of new products.
> 
> 
> Everyone wishes Steve Jobs a good health and we hope that news of his cancer treatment is just a rumor. And as you know, Apple iPad 2 event is confirmed on March 2nd so probably Tim Cook will be there to announce the new version of iPad.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Shame on whoever stalked Steve and took that video. Damn ghoul.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Dunno about you, but Steve looked pretty good to me today. 

Once again, the rumours of Steve's demise are greatly exaggerated.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

I don't know he looked very very thin to me, thinner than last time he was on stage. He needs to put on some weight, just a little.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Thought he looked terrible.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Folks that were there commented that he looked the same as any other keynote. Skinny, sure... But I don't think he's gotten worse.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

Lots of video on the Wall Street Journal site. Steve is certainly thin, but I don't think he looks any worse than last year - and this year, he's on his feet for the bits I've seen.  Last year he was sitting for much of the iPad intro.

Video - Steve Jobs: Introducing iPad 2 - WSJ.com


----------



## Digikid (Jun 22, 2010)

Joker Eh said:


> I don't know he looked very very thin to me, thinner than last time he was on stage. He needs to put on some weight, just a little.


I agree. He is a LOT skinnier.


----------



## ertman (Jan 15, 2008)

I agree that he did appear a lot thinner. However, he sounded healthy and vibrant. I am thinking that some of the medication he is taking is resulting in a situation where he is having a hard time putting on weight.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

what i thought was interesting:

he didn't really mention any of the rumours.


He did say something along the lines of being happy to present the new ipad etc..

Maybe the board didn't want him to say anything regardless.

i thought he looked to be about the same as the last time he was onstage.

I do remember reading an article that he was finding it hard to put weight on b/c of the restricted diet.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

The Doug said:


> Shame on whoever stalked Steve and took that video. Damn ghoul.


That is the paparazzi for you... especially with YouTube they are *everywhere* now. 

Quite frankly he looked like maybe he was anaesthetized from some sort of test/procedure and not necessarily "sick". 

There will always be those who want to benefit from the suffering from others. 

There is a special place in hell for them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

screature said:


> There is a special place in hell for them.


To quote Reverend Book from Firefly ... 



> You're going to burn in a very special level of hell. A level they reserve for child molesters and people who talk at the theater.


----------



## rodneyjb (Apr 9, 2006)

He does look really thin...but he sounded pretty good.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

keebler27 said:


> what i thought was interesting:
> 
> he didn't really mention any of the rumours.
> 
> ...


Maybe it was considered (and I would agree) that actions speak louder than words, and that since he was up there doing his thang, with the same wit and awareness as always, that we should all perhaps stop worrying about his health. I'd say he looks like he's doing at least as well as I am, and probably as well you are too. Good enough for a CEO on a health leave anyway.


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

I thought he looked good. He does look thin and a bit older than 56 but that could be hereditary as well. I hope that with all the surgeries and other possible stuff that he is around and healthy for a long time. I can also say that surgery (I just had surgery) can change things forever, and not always for the better unfortunately. Things also take time to heal.


----------



##  Dumpling (May 28, 2010)

Was thrilled to see him up there skinny or not. His voice was more vibrant as others have noted. He sounded much better than when the Air was introduced back in October. The jabs at the competition and the naysayers just wouldn't have been as funny or effective coming out of anyone else's mouth. Hope the extra rest gives his body the chance to gain the weight. Hopefully it was also doctor's orders that have been a part of his medical leave.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

It's actually a good thing his taking time off BUT still remaining active in this kind of role. Gives the market time to adjust and confidence that the company is fine without his day to day presence.

He IS a showman, one of the best of any century. :clap:


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

ehMax said:


> Dunno about you, but Steve looked pretty good to me today.
> Once again, the rumours of Steve's demise are greatly exaggerated.


That's what I said when I saw him during the iPad 2 Event / presentation.

Keep it up Steve :clap: 

PS : All things considered, I don't know how I would fair battling a similar illness.



UCGrafix said:


> Steve is back. "I'm blown away with this stuff. Playing your own instruments, or using smart instruments, anyone can make music now."
> 
> PS : Steve looks good


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

UCGrafix said:


> That's what I said when I saw him during the iPad 2 Event / presentation.
> 
> Keep it up Steve :clap:
> 
> PS : All things considered, I don't know how I would fair battling a similar illness.


And with that, I've made the decision that I am going to close this thread (And edit the title)

The reasoning for this is that I have had several ehMacians contact me who are either battling a serious illness themselves, or have someone VERY close to them who is battling a serious illness. It's something many of us will have to do in our lifetime. It's something where personal courage is required and every little bit of help and support is appreciated. 

I know Steve probably doesn't personally read ehMac, but he is someone that I, and many other ehMacians very much admire, and feel this speculative thread, that at times is portraying Steve as already having one foot in the grave, is disrespectful and not something I'm comfortable with having on ehMac. 

If there's news about Steve's health or his position at Apple that Apple and Steve choses to report, we'll have a discussion about it, but for now this thread is closed.


----------

